# Vancouver, WA support groups????



## 18059

live in clark county would love to join a support group in vancouver wa, anybody out there???Laurie


----------



## 13827

Hello bigmama







Im also from Vancouver Washington (orchards) and am looking for someone to talk to re: my IBS/C. I went to Dr many years ago on the onset of all this- had the lower GI. (







) so didnt take that well. Never went back. Been suffering for Years. Finally found this site and realized it isnt just in my head. I have two apt. coming up. One with Physical internal medicine Dr and one tomarrow with Mental health dr. Re: my IBS/C with anxeity. This can be very overwelming as I posted on other boards in here. I guess Dr tomarrow will be teaching me breathing tech. (Susan Robertson H,LCSW) have you seen her before?


----------



## 18059

Hi, I have'nt been on this board for awhile and just now am catching up on all my old postingsI do not know your dr. but would love to start a support group in vancouer, i live by kmart and could meet somewhere close by, I have had ibs for almost three years now , now that i know what to call it. i probably have had alot longer just did'nt know what it was. reply back if you would like to talk more, maybe we could e-mail each other,


----------



## 13827

BigMamma- you can reach me on MSN messanger- a few of us so far our adding each other so we can talk and be there when someone needs a shoulder. Please add me.Xx_CindyLou_xX###hotmail.comOh and I used to live by there- but just baught a house in Orchards- right up the hill from Burton Elementry *Handy Andy's*


----------



## skillsusagirl

I am new to this site and I live here in Vancouver, Wa also. I have been suffering for 5yrs and every year seems worse. I have Yahoo Messenger. [email protected] Anyone I can talk with would be great.


----------



## vinnied23

Hello, I would also love to join a IBS group in Vancouver. I live in Felida; you can find me on facebook- [email protected] or search Vincent Diciglio


----------

